# Stop Asking Me To Store Password



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

Every time I log onto a website where I must enter my password I get a message from Windows 10 asking me if I want my password for this website stored in Windows 10. I always click 'NEVER' but I continue to be asked the same annoying question. Would someone please tell me how to get Windows 10 to stop asking me this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As long as you delete cookies, it will reappear.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

Guess I have to live with it then.:sad:


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

I have never had Windows ask me this, ever. The various web browsers (including Edge, regardless of whether original or new Chromium-based one) do, but not Windows itself.

A screen shot would help.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

As britechguy says, website passwords are stored by your browser, not by Windows ...

To disable the save prompts in *Firefox* ...


Click on the *Menu* button (3 horizontal lines)
Click *Options*
Click *Privacy & Security*
Uncheck *Ask to save logins and passwords for web sites*

To disable the save prompts in *Chrome* ...


Click on the *Menu* button (3 dots)
Click *Settings*
Click *Show advanced settings*
Under the *Passwords and forms* section uncheck *Offer to save your web passwords*

I've given instructions for Firefox and Chrome, but if you're using a different browser let us know and we'll try to provide instructions for it.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

I am using Microsoft Edge.
"Let Microsoft Edge save and fill your password for this site next time?" This is followed by 'SAVE" or 'Never'.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Word of caution. I don't like to uncheck this since the annoyance is outweighed by the reminder convenience. If you never save PWs then it doesn't matter.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Edge original, or New Edge?

By the way, if you're using original Edge I'd ditch it for Edge Dev ASAP, simply because it will be disappearing in the very near future.

If you're using any one of the channels for the new Chromium-based Edge, from the Edge menu button open Settings. On the General page is an item for Passwords which you should activate. Then throw the toggle for _Offer to save passwords_ to off.

In original Edge one still opens settings, then chooses the key icon (Passwords and autofill) from the column on the left, then throws the toggle for _Save Passwords_ to off.

Essentially, in any browser, you look for its password manager feature and turn off the saving of passwords so you'll never be prompted to do so.

As you've since noted, you can also choose the "Never" option to the prompt you've been seeing, which is what I sometimes do the very first time it's presented, as I do not ever allow browsers to remember passwords. It is my opinion that this was one of the very worst features ever introduced. People need to learn to either memorize their passwords or use a password manager that is not connected to their browsers.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

I found the key icon and moved the save passwords to off. Will see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

It worked. I logged into a website where it asked me for a PW. I supplied it and was not asked the question again. Thank you.


----------



## busdriver12 (Dec 24, 2012)

If I wanted to make sure my passwords weren't being saved, I would view these popups as confirmation that they weren't. 

FWIW, I use Firefox and I do have my passwords saved and are synced across all the devices I use.


----------

